# Is it mandatory I put the tags in the neck?



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

I decided to go with screenprinted "neck" labels for my shirts. Do I have to put it there or can I put in on the side seam on the inside<bottom> of the shirt? This is another thought, can I use my logo on the neck and put the care instructions on that side seam?


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

I think that *content* label stating what type of material it's made from and the *country* in which it was made should be in visible place, but I'm not sure about it... USA Textile Care Content and Other Labeling Requirements for Sale of Your Handmades 
There is a lot of info on this website (the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts): Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As Agnes some, *some* of the info does have to be in the neck location. Not all of it, but it's usually easier to just keep it all in one place, since it's got to go somewhere.


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks for the info!!! It says that the labels only have to be secure until it reaches the consumer! I could print on sticker paper and let the customer remove it later?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Nope, the label needs to be permanent and last the useful life of the garment. The consumer can remove it if they choose to, but it needs to last if they choose not to.


----------



## MilfordM (Mar 1, 2009)

The law requires the Fabric Content and the Washing instructions to be easily accessible to the consumer. Label Talk


----------

